# Sticky  FOR SALE or WANT TO BUY threads posted to this forum will be deleted WITHOUT WARNING..



## SnapIT

After many instances of members attracting moderating action I've been left no choice but to 
post the following:

When you register to participate on this forum its incumbent on new members to familiarize themselves with the rules. At the top of the forum index page you will find a link.

With reference to the title of this thread...Paragraph 4. states:

No sales posts or "Want to Buy/Trade" posts of any kind. All such posts will be immediately deleted. There are Sales Corners at Watchuseek for this express purpose. If you have a special offer you would like to make directly to forum members, e-mail the  moderator(s) first to discuss it. By describing a sales transaction as a "gift" to avoid legitimate fees (i.e. Paypal), violates WUS rules and is subject to thread deletion or account suspension.

If you have missed the above mentioned rules...

Forum Rules and Guidelines - Watchuseek


----------

